# PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!



## eXitus64 (3. März 2010)

*PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*

Habe noch einiges an älteren PC- Spielen bei mir rumliegen, die nur Platz verschwenden       

*0*
        25 to Life  

*A*_
      Arena Wars 
      Another War: Im Krieg ist jede Reise ein Abenteuer (Erstausgabe)
      Apocalyptica

*B*
      Battle of Britain (+DVD Doku: Luftschlacht um England)
      Bad Boys 2

*C*
      Chrome (+ Soundtrack)
      City Life
      Contract J.a.c.k. (inkl. No One Lives Forever 2)
      Combat Flight Simulator 3
      Comanche 4

*D
*Delta Force: Xtreme
      D-Day
      Desert Thunder

*E*
      Enigma: Rising Tide

*F*
      Freedom Fighters 
      Full Spectrum Warrior
      FPS Game Creator

*G*
      Gotcha!
  Ghostbusters - The Video Game
      Ground Control II
   Gold Games 6
   Gold Games 7
      Gunmetal

*H*
      Hotel Gigant
    Hidden and Dangerous 2 (Erstausgabe)

*I*
      Incoming Forces
      Iron Storm
      I.G.I.- 2 Covert Strike (Bestseller)

*J*
      James Bond 007 Nightfire
      Jane´s Attack Squadron
      Jagged Alliance 2

*K*
      Korea Forgotten Conflict

*M
 *Mace Griffin Bounty Hunter
__Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 - A Century of Flight__
      Monster Madness Battle for Suburbia
      Mobile Forces
      Mech Warrior 4 Vengeance (Erstausgabe)

*N*
      Navy Seals 2
      Neocron 2

*P*
      Panzer Elite Special Edition
      Project Eden


*S
*Scarface
      Swat Special Pack (Swat 2 + Swat 3 +Videos)
      Splinter Cell
      Starsky and Hutch
      Splat Renegade paintball
      Spider Man 2 The Game
      Shells of Fury (1. WK U-Bootsimulator)
      Secret Weapons over Normandy
      Silent Hill 4 The Room

*T*
      The Simpsons Hit and Run
      Terminator 3 Krieg der Maschinen
      The Movies
      The Great Escape

__*U*__
      Universl Combat
      Ufo Aftermath
      Ufo Aftershock
      Unreal II

*W*
      Warhammer 40.000 Fire Warrior
  Warhammer 40.000 Dawn of War
_
_*Y*
      Yager

*Ü
*Übersoldier

*
      XBOX Spiele*
  Crimson Skies (läuft auch auf XBOX360)

  Delta Force: Black Hawk Down

  First to Fight (läuft auch auf XOX360)
  FIFA 2004
  Freedom Fighters

  James Bond 007 Liebesgrüße aus Moskau

 Mercenaries (läuft auch auf XBOX360)
  MechAussault 1
  MechAssault 2 - Lone Wolf (läuft auch auf XBOX360)

  Need for Speed: Underground 2

__Operation Flashpoint: Elite
_
_ Terminator: Dawn of Fate
  Terminator 3: Rebellion der Maschinen
  Terminator 3: Redemption
  Tomb Raider: Legend

  Unreal Championship
  .....

  * bei Interesse kann ich auch weitere Spiele auf Kompatibilität mit der XBOX360 testen.

*
  XBOX360*
  Unreal Tournament III
  ......

  weitere XBOX / XBOX360 Games auf Anfrage!



*Hardware*

      AeroGate III (OVP / selten genutzt)


*Alles günstig abzugeben!!!!!!!!


    P.s.: Ich habe 46 *__*positive*__* Bewertungen   


*
_


----------



## TinoZeros (3. März 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*

wieviel willst für Scarface?auch Tausch möglich?


----------



## Dumbi (3. März 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*



eXitus64 schrieb:


> _Black Hawk Down Gold Pack
> 
> Chaser
> 
> ...


  Lauter schöne alte Sachen, die ich schon lange mal durchspielen wollte    

  Sagst du mir einen komplettpreis inklusive Versand, damit wir das Ding über die Bühne bringen können?^^ 


 Übrigens: haben wir beide vielleicht schonmal miteinander gehandelt...?


----------



## eXitus64 (3. März 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*

@ TinoZeros :  7,-inkl. ?

  @dumbi: 27,- inkl.?     ... ich glaube auch, dass wir schon einmal das vergnügen hatten


----------



## Dumbi (3. März 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*



eXitus64 schrieb:


> @dumbi: 27,- inkl.?     ... ich glaube auch, dass wir schon einmal das vergnügen hatten


 Falls das alles "normal verpackte" Spiele sind (also alles außer Zeitungsbeilagen) dann ist es gebongt und ich erwarte eine PN mit deiner Bankverbindung!


----------



## TinoZeros (3. März 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*

hm nee,trotzdem danke sehr


----------



## eXitus64 (3. März 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*



Dumbi schrieb:


> eXitus64 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @dumbi: 27,- inkl.?     ... ich glaube auch, dass wir schon einmal das vergnügen hatten
> ...


  hast pn  

 als ob ich spiele aus zeitschriften anbieten würde


----------



## shirib (11. März 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*



eXitus64 schrieb:


> _Splinter Cell_


 In welcher Hülle steckt das Spiel?


----------



## eXitus64 (12. März 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*

in einer dvd hülle.....lag aber glaube ich meiner alten soundkarte bei, daher steht dort iwo kleingedruckt "oem" drauf. bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher ob es das spiel war oder ein anderes^^


----------



## eXitus64 (27. März 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*

Habe noch einiges an älteren PC- Spielen bei mir rumliegen, die nur Platz verschwenden        

*0*
25 to Life 

*A*_
      Arena Wars                                                                                                         1,-
      Another War: Im Krieg ist jede Reise ein Abenteuer (Erstausgabe)       1,-
__ Apocalyptica 1,50,-

*B*
      Battle of Britain (+DVD Doku: Luftschlacht um England) 8,-
      Bad Boys 2 1,50,-

*C*
      Chrome 2,-

City Life 2,-
      Contract J.a.c.k. (inkl. No One Lives Forever 2) 2,-
      Combat Flight Simulator 3 4,-
      Comanche 4 2,-

*D
*Delta Force: Xtreme 2,-

D-Day 1,50,-
      Desert Thunder                                                                                                      1,-

*E*
      Enigma: Rising Tide 2,-

*F*
      Freedom Fighters 2,-
      Full Spectrum Warrior                                                                                            2,-
      FPS Game Creator 5,-

*G*

Gotcha! 2,-
  Ghostbusters - The Video Game Ebay
      Ground Control II 1,-
   Gold Games 6 2,-
   Gold Games 7 3,-
      Gunmetal 1,50,-

*H*
      Hotel Gigant 1,-
    Hidden and Dangerous 2 (Erstausgabe) 3,-

*I*
      Incoming Forces 2,-
      Iron Storm 1,-
      I.G.I.- 2 Covert Strike (Bestseller) 1,-

*J*
      James Bond 007 Nightfire 1,50,-
      Jane´s Attack Squadron 5,-
      Jagged Alliance 2 1,-

*K*
      Korea Forgotten Conflict 1,-

*M
 *Mace Griffin Bounty Hunter 2,-
__Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 - A Century of Flight__ 5,-
      Monster Madness Battle for Suburbia 2,-
      Mobile Forces 1,-
      Mech Warrior 4 Vengeance (Erstausgabe) 5,-

*N*
      Navy Seals 2 1,-
      Neocron 2 1,-

*P*
      Panzer Elite Special Edition (beste 2.WK Panzersimulation) 5,-
      Project Eden 1,-


*S
*Scarface 5,-
      Swat Special Pack (Swat 2 + Swat 3 +Videos) 2,-
      Splinter Cell 1,-
      Starsky and Hutch 1,-
      Splat Renegade paintball 2,-
      Spider Man 2 The Game 1,-
      Shells of Fury (1. WK U-Bootsimulator) 4,-
      Secret Weapons over Normandy 5,-
      Silent Hill 4 The Room 2,50,-

*T*
      The Simpsons Hit and Run 5,-
      Terminator 3 Krieg der Maschinen 1,-
      The Movies 2,-
      The Great Escape 2,-

__*U*__
      Universl Combat 1,-
      Ufo Aftermath 1,-
      Ufo Aftershock 1,50,-
      Unreal II 1,50,-

*W*
      Warhammer 40.000 Fire Warrior 1,-
  Warhammer 40.000 Dawn of War 2,-
_
_*Y*
      Yager 2,-

*Ü
*Übersoldier 1,50,-

*
      XBOX Spiele*
  Crimson Skies (läuft auch auf XBOX360) 3,-

  Delta Force: Black Hawk Down 3,-

  First to Fight (läuft auch auf XOX360) 3,-
  FIFA 2004 2,-
  Freedom Fighters 3,-

  James Bond 007 Liebesgrüße aus Moskau 3,-

 Mercenaries (läuft auch auf XBOX360) 4,-
  MechAussault 1 3,-
  MechAssault 2 - Lone Wolf (läuft auch auf XBOX360) 5,-

  Need for Speed: Underground 2 2,-

__Operation Flashpoint: Elite 5,-
_
_ Terminator: Dawn of Fate 1,-
  Terminator 3: Rebellion der Maschinen 1,-
  Terminator 3: Redemption 6,-
  Tomb Raider: Legend 5,-

  Unreal Championship 3,-
  .....

  * bei Interesse kann ich auch weitere Spiele auf Kompatibilität mit der XBOX360 testen.

*
  XBOX360*
  Unreal Tournament III 19,-
  ......

  weitere XBOX / XBOX360 Games auf Anfrage!



*Hardware*

      AeroGate III (OVP / selten genutzt) 4,-


*Meine Preisvorstellung steht jeweils dahinter *g*


    P.s.: Ich habe 46 *__*positive*__* Bewertungen   

*_
*****PREIS UPDATE***
*


----------



## eXitus64 (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - Alles muss raus!*

ghostbusters ist bei ebay drin
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280495486853&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


will denn keiner die anderen games?   am preis lässt sich wie gesagt immer noch was machen  


zusätlich habe ich noch 2 Band Flaggen im Angebot

*1x Korn Flagge (schwarz, weißer Schriftzug)*

*1x Linkin Park Flagge (Hybrid Theory)*


----------

